# Some trouble reading my Kindle



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

For quite some time now I've noticed I was having problems reading my Kindle, using my PC, driving, etc.  Often I'd take my glasses off and clean them.

I went for my annual eye exam this week and for the first time in many years they couldn't correct me to 20-20.  Then came the news, cataracts in both eyes.  I visit the surgeon on the 19th to schedule the surgeries.  

I'm told that there is absolutely nothing to worry about and that I may not have to use glasses after the surgery.  Has anyone had recent cataract surgery?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

i'm very sorry you're having problems.  The best of luck to you.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry, no experience with cataracts, but want to wish you good luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

My grandfather had cataract surgery several years ago, and he did very well.  He was able to give up the glasses he'd worn for years; I think he just wears them for reading now.  Sorry you have to have the surgery at all, but it is very advanced now.  I'm sure it will help you.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

My story is similar to your description of symptoms.  However, my diagnosis corneal disease.  Two corneal transplants, and two cataract surgeries later I see 20/25 with glasses.  (My last surgery was 1 year ago.)  Removing cataracts is a very easy and short surgery.  Recovery is a piece of cake -- compared to the transplants.  You will be very happy that you had them removed.

Cataract removal did not negatively impact my eyesight -- still 20/25 with glasses.  Don't worry, everything will go smoothly and you vision will not be cloudy any longer.  From what you have described, I think you will experience a very positive result.

When do you have your surgery?  I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Good luck, Tec. My mother had cataract surgery about a year ago (after agonizing about the decision for ages). She only needs glasses for certain tasks and most importantly, she can drive at night again. She doesn't go out much at night, but here in Maine, in the winter it gets dark at 4:30 pm and that was a big handicap in terms of doing even every day errands.

L


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

My husband had it done this past summer, and he had no problem.  I don't remember how long the operation was but we were home within  3 hours. He doesn't need his glasses for a lot of things.  He ware a patch for a 1 day or 2  and the only thing that bothered him was bight light but they gave him  very dark glasses. 

My husband is 68 and said to tell you get it done. 


Tessa


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

My Dad has had both eyes done about one year apart with no problems at all. He only needs glasses to read now. Even his astigmatism was corrected.

Lynn L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> For quite some time now I've noticed I was having problems reading my Kindle, using my PC, driving, etc. Often I'd take my glasses off and clean them.
> 
> I went for my annual eye exam this week and for the first time in many years they couldn't correct me to 20-20. Then came the news, cataracts in both eyes. I visit the surgeon on the 19th to schedule the surgeries.
> 
> I'm told that there is absolutely nothing to worry about and that I may not have to use glasses after the surgery. Has anyone had recent cataract surgery?


Hi Tec. living in a "retirement area" a lot of people here have had cataract surgery and have had no problems whatsoever. In fact one told me it was easier than the dentist pulling a tooth or doing a root canal. I am putting off a visit myself because I know I have cataracts, they just are not "ripe" yet, but I do think one is ripe. I'm not putting it off because I'm worried, I just don't have the time - I'm retired doncha know LOL

Be sure and keep us posted as to when you are going to have your surgery and how you are doing.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Tec, it should be fairly easy.
My mother had it done, I will need to eventually.

She was in and out in less than 2 hours or so, she had one eye done at a time.
I think that might be normal, otherwise you would have no vision at all for a day or two, while wearing the eye patch.
I am pretty sure she only wore the patch for one day each time.

Best wishes to you!
Eric


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Where is Jim the Eye Dr when we need him?

Betsy


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I had cataract surgery on my right eye about 20 years ago, and it was trouble-free.  The correction wasn't 100%, but my original vision was about 20/500 in that eye, and became about 20/30, so HUGE improvement.  I'm sure it's even better and easier these days.  My surgery took 18 minutes, I remember.  It took longer to get ready, get the IV in, etc. than for the actual surgery.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Good luck and speedy recovery, Tec!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Where is Jim the Eye Dr when we need him?
> 
> Betsy


I know, Jim pops up in some of the most random threads to find him in...i.e. Robin's thread on Eric from Dead Until Dark! I didn't expect to see him there!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Good luck with the surgery.  I hope your recovery is speedy.  

Everyone I know that has had it ends up far better off.  My Grandfather threw away his glasses after his surgery.   

You may need to change your name to....the new and improved tecwritr.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Where is Jim the Eye Dr when we need him?
> 
> Betsy


No kidding, Jim is a doctor? Oh, the comedic possibilities.... I can barely restrain myself.

In any case, my Dad had cataract surgery last summer. His surgery went pretty well (I get my very bad patient-ness from him, apparently). However, many people had told him that his vision would immediately improve, and he says it didn't. He also had this hideous eye-drop schedule that nearly drove my mother into AA before the 30-day regimen was over. Really, it was like 2 drops of this every three hours, and one drop of that every 2 hours and two drops of...you get the picture. I got to sit with him one weekend so everyone else could go to a football game (and it's hard to tell who made the bigger sacrifice, but that's another story for a different board), and eventually I just got out the bourbon bottle and two straws. We were fine after that.
Now, I think he only wears glasses to read or work on the computer, but he's good to drive, even at night (which was his initial complaint. He was going to replace his windshield, then he drove my car and threatened to replace mine. I was all for that, if he was picking up the tab. Sadly, no.). His vision did improve, but I get the impression it was a number of days or maybe even weeks. He is also quite bitter that he can't see through walls.
Good luck with your surgery! Go ahead and do something very nice for whoever will be helping you out in the month after your surgery. Trust me.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> ... He also had this hideous eye-drop schedule that nearly drove my mother into AA before the 30-day regimen was over. Really, it was like 2 drops of this every three hours, and one drop of that every 2 hours and two drops of...you get the picture. ...


I remember a similar eye-drop schedule when DH had his cataract surgery, but I thought the intense part of the schedule was only a week or two with some drops continuing much longer. Different drops for different purposes - prevent infection, reduce pain, etc. (It was about 8 years ago) I do remember that we were told that the various drops and using them correctly was very important. Since DH has usable vision in only one eye, it was critical that we did all that was possible for a good result. (He was not required to wear an eye patch as otherwise he would not have been able to see at all. He did keep his eye closed as much as possible.) The end result was wonderful. He now has 20/30 vision in that eye without glasses but he still wears glasses.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hoping the best for you with your upcoming eye surgery, tec. You're going to feel like a new person when all is said and done.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> I'm told that there is absolutely nothing to worry about and that I may not have to use glasses after the surgery. Has anyone had recent cataract surgery?


My husband had cataract surgeries (both eyes) this summer. It took him over a year to schedule them, LOL, and didn't do it until his brother told him the only thing he had regretted was waiting so long to do it  Rich had to use several types of prescription eye drops, both before and after the surgery, but that was it. As soon as the first set of bandages were removed, at the hospital, he could immediately see much better than before and was amazed at how much more color he could see right away. In his surgery, the doctor made the focus for one eye for reading and the other for distance/driving. He does wear a very slight perscription when he has to drive at night, but says that his eyesight hasn't been this good since he was a kid. He called to schedule the surgery for the 2nd eye the day after the first one was done. He tennis game, BTW, is much better too!

Good luck on your surgery - and happy Kindling with your new clear vision!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I had cataracts in both eyes removed about three years ago. Lenses were inserted to correct my life-long myopia.

I was totally amazed at how much better my vision was. Actually, it was {and still is} the best vision I have had in my whole life. I still wear glasses, however, because of age-related" astigmatism.  I am in my seventies.

The only bad thing about the surgeries {two weeks apart} was not being able to eat before I went in. However, I got a lovely bagel as soon as I woke up! It was a bit annoying to have to put drops in my eyes at three hour intervals for the required time but that was all.

About 25% of people grow new cells over the inserted lenses. Unfortunately, I seem to be one of them but the cure is simple. A lasar painlessly zapps them away and the only side-effect is little "floaties" in the eyes for a few days.

Patricia


----------



## Aki (Jan 28, 2009)

Cataracts are nothing to worry about. You won't be able to do much for roughly a week and have a five week course of eye drops. My grandmother just had her right cataract surgery a few days ago. No bending over to pick up anything for a while! It strains your eye muscles!


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for all your kind words and information.  I see the surgeon next Thursday so it still going to be a while until I know when the surgery will be done.  I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sure you'll do fine, but I want to warn you of one complication that happened to my right eye after surgery.  I developed a torn retina and had to have several more surgeries to rectify that and it has pretty much ruined the sight in that eye.  If you notice a great many "floaters" in your eye or if you develop any "dark, blind spots" get to your eye doc immediately.  This doesn't happen often, but as you read the literature about cataract surgery it is listed as one of the possible complications.  I wish you well.  I'm sure you'll do much better than I did.  Oh had my left done and it's great!!


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Surgery on the right eye is next Wednesday.  I start those wonderful  eye drops today.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Keep us posted when you can, I am sure everything will be fine and you will be able to see better than you have in some while.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

I hope I never have to do that.  Of course I always said I hope I never break my nose so what was the first thing I ever broke?  I am doomed.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Surgery went well.  One hour of prep and 4 minutes of surgery.  Haven't taken the bandages off yet.  I'll do that some time tonight.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

That's great, glad it has gone well for you.

Lynn L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> Surgery went well. One hour of prep and 4 minutes of surgery. Haven't taken the bandages off yet. I'll do that some time tonight.


Good news. Keep us posted.

L


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Great to hear that surgery went well. Remember the eye drop schedule.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep! ANother 7 days of drops.  Getting ready to go to Dr. to have the day after surgery check-up.  Eye still a little dilated but it looks like my distance vision in that eye is darn close to 20-20 now.

Surgery was absolutely nothing.  Simple and quick.

Left eye surgery in about 4 weeks.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

tecwritr said:


> Yep! ANother 7 days of drops. Getting ready to go to Dr. to have the day after surgery check-up. Eye still a little dilated but it looks like my distance vision in that eye is darn close to 20-20 now.
> 
> Surgery was absolutely nothing. Simple and quick.
> 
> Left eye surgery in about 4 weeks.


Awesome news! Glad everything went so well for you. Happy reading again!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Good to hear. I'm so happy surgery went well for you.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> For quite some time now I've noticed I was having problems reading my Kindle, using my PC, driving, etc. Often I'd take my glasses off and clean them.
> 
> I went for my annual eye exam this week and for the first time in many years they couldn't correct me to 20-20. Then came the news, cataracts in both eyes. I visit the surgeon on the 19th to schedule the surgeries.
> 
> I'm told that there is absolutely nothing to worry about and that I may not have to use glasses after the surgery. Has anyone had recent cataract surgery?


Well, not TOTALLY recent since it was about 4 years ago but I have had cataracts removed from both eyes.
The only hard part was remembering which drops when in which eye at which time!
I have worn classes since I was four years old and my eyesight now is the best I can remember. The myopia has been corrected with the lenses in my eyes. I do wear glasses still but it is for "age related" astigmatism and not myopia.

About 25 to 50 percent {depending whose stats you believe} of people have to have regrown cells zapped from their inserts about 3 years after the original surgery. This is totally painless and again, made a huge difference to my eyesight.

patrisha


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome tecwritr - thanks for letting us know


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Right eye 20-25 distance and 20-35 for reading.

Surgery on left eye this coming Wednesday.  I can't wait to get ur done


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Wonderful news - keep us posted


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad to hear first surgery went well, tec! I knew you would do great!


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Surgery's are done.  Left eye the day after surgery was 20-40 but they said that would improve as the eye heals.  I think there's improvement already.

Vision with both eys no glasses is 20-25.  I've been using glasses since I was 4 or 5 years old.  Now I'm not.  It's great!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

TOOT TOOT TOOT SUCH WONDERFUL NEWS


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> Surgery's are done. Left eye the day after surgery was 20-40 but they said that would improve as the eye heals. I think there's improvement already.
> 
> Vision with both eys no glasses is 20-25. I've been using glasses since I was 4 or 5 years old. Now I'm not. It's great!


Woo Hoo tec!! So happy to hear.


----------

